# Pile boutonPB G4 1,67GHz



## Fadasse (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

A quoi sert la pile bouton qui se trouve "scotchée" sur le graveur d'un PowerBook G4 1,67 GHz ?

Merci


----------



## Invité (9 Août 2012)

A conserver les données de la Pram si l'ordi n'est pas branché sur le chargeur et si la batterie est vide.


----------



## Fadasse (9 Août 2012)

Merci

Donc il faut que je la change si l'heure se remet à 0 quand le cordon et la batterie sont enlevés ? (ce qui se produit ici)


----------



## Fadasse (9 Août 2012)

je ne trouve mulle part sur le net cette pile à vendre. (panasonic CGL 3032 Li-ion 3,7V)
Quelqu'un a une adresse ?

Merci


----------



## Invité (9 Août 2012)

http://www.smallbattery.company.org.uk/sbc_lir3032-vdy2.htm


----------



## Fadasse (9 Août 2012)

Heu oui pardon !
J'aurais du écrire que je ne trouve pas en France.

Merci de ton aide Invité (original comme pseudo )


----------

